# Upcoming Event!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Barubu (Jan 18, 2010)

Shineh Pichu event at GameStops in USA coming up (Jan.30th-Feb14th)! You can trade it to HG/SS and bring it to Ilex forest 4 Spikey- eared Pichu! Can't wait!


----------



## Flora (Jan 18, 2010)

It's not shiny; it's Pikachu-colored.

Can't remember if the game considers it shiny, but whatever.


----------



## Barubu (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry, that's what I meant, I wonder what they'll look like when evolved?


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 20, 2010)

Shiny Pichu IS Pikachu-colored, ya dummies. :P

Meh, I only want it so I can get Spiky-Eared Pichu, an awesome version of one of my favorites.


----------



## Barubu (Jan 20, 2010)

I know! Plus, they both learn Volt Tackle, so it saves us the hassle!<("U")>


----------



## Flora (Jan 20, 2010)

Spiky-Eared can't evolve (or be traded, thanks to time-traveling glitchiness). I have no clue whether that applies to our Pikachu-colored friend, though.

@yoshi: o.o reaaaally?  Did not know that; whoops ^^;


----------



## Barubu (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh......Well, I suppose that when Shineh is evolved, there'll be a plain ol' shiny Pikachu.
:(


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 20, 2010)

Flora and Ashes said:


> @yoshi: o.o reaaaally?  Did not know that; whoops ^^;


Even if I didn't know that, I could easily infer it due to the fact that I doubt they would have the forsight to pre-program a sprite for Pikachu-Colored Pichu and not Spiky-Eared Pichu.

But yes, it already was. Just scroll down towards the sprites here.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jan 20, 2010)

:/ I have no idea how I'm going to manage to get this. I'm thinking that maybe I'll run down to GameStop during my extended lunch hour (on Wednesdays, I get an hour and a half instead of half an hour for lunch) or something, but it'll be tough.

Worth it, though. Although I don't really like Pichu. And I already have a pair of shiny Pichus.


----------



## Barubu (Jan 21, 2010)

If I were you, I'd wait untl some of the last few days and then go, seeing as there would-most likely-be less people then.


----------



## Tyranitar freak (Jan 31, 2010)

I picked up mine, and me and my little brother were the only ones there for it! Barubu, your theory has been debunked!


----------

